# Can't Even Talk to crush



## Cacheton (Apr 5, 2014)

]


----------



## Cacheton (Apr 5, 2014)

i


----------



## Jkl07 (Nov 29, 2011)

maybe just try to relax, i know its hard but just breathe! whenever i get nervous about talking to someone i like i try to remember that they're just a person and there's nothing to be so scared about. chances are, if they are friendly and outgoing they'll be glad to talk to you! i would just try to not overthink the situation too much. best of luck!


----------



## dreadtheworld (Oct 2, 2014)

This might sound so lame, but you have to just do it. You literally just have to take a big breath and DO IT. Think of it like moving your finger. When you wanna move your finger, you just move it. You don't think about how you wanna move it, but can't. At least not usually lol. 
Also, thinking about the situation unemotionally always helps me. Like thinking, I can't talk to this person but why? Really, why can't I? Do I really have something to lose?
I've been in a similar position, i've had a crush on a family friend since I was 12 (for reference, i'm 19 now) and I always wanted to have a closer relationship but never knew how. Texting him made sense since I had his number, but I just didn't know what to say and was so afraid of how he would respond. So a few weeks ago I just took that deep breath and said "TO HELL WITH IT!" and texted him and literally threw my phone across the room afterwards lol. And now we actually have like, a friendship going on. And although each time I text him first I nearly have a heart attack, it gets a teeny bit easier every time. Just live in the moment, because I don't about you but when my anxiety hits me hard I am everywhere BUT the present moment.


----------



## Cacheton (Apr 5, 2014)

0


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

u have a crush on a guy? and u are a guy ?????

have u NOT seen beautiful girls ???????????????? I get crushes on them all the time, they just never like me back, mostly (secretly I do think some of them like me, otherwise DEATHSTAR TIME)


----------



## Visi0n (Jul 3, 2014)

HanSolo said:


> u have a crush on a guy? and u are a guy ?????
> 
> have u NOT seen beautiful girls ???????????????? I get crushes on them all the time, they just never like me back, mostly (secretly I do think some of them like me, otherwise DEATHSTAR TIME)


Uh, gay people do exist in this world and each to their own. It doesn't make them any less of a person to anyone else.....


----------



## Cacheton (Apr 5, 2014)

[


----------

